# Please Read Prior To Posting Videos



## pjk (Jul 31, 2007)

Welcome to the Speedsolving.com Video Gallery.

This forum is dedicated to simply sharing any type of puzzle or puzzle related videos. This will be a nice place to discuss, watch, and share your own and your favorite puzzle videos. A couple of rules that we would appreciate you follow:
*1)* When you post videos, please make the title as descriptive as possible. Please don't just say "Puzzle Video"; instead, be descriptive, such as: "Patrick Kelly 14.91 second - 3x3 Speedsolve".
*2)* When you post the link to a video, it will automatically embed it in the forum so it can be watched while browsing the thread.
*3)* Please place a maximum of 3 videos per post. For example, if you have 6 videos, you can either create 6 new threads with descriptive titles, or create 3 threads describing two videos in the title each. The reason behind this is so you don't have 20 videos loading on a single page at a time, and it will allow force you to separate videos to give better descriptions.

Lastly, please keep everything appropriate. If something is questionable, please PM me or one of the moderators prior to posting. I think that should be it for now.

Have fun watching


----------



## Stefan (Dec 5, 2014)

None of these work anymore (using Chrome on Windows 8.1). I only see black space instead of the video, even in these how-to examples. Can that be fixed?


----------



## Username (Dec 5, 2014)

Stefan said:


> None of these work anymore (using Chrome on Windows 8.1). I only see black space instead of the video, even in these how-to examples. Can that be fixed?



I have the same problem, but instead of black spaces I just see a big white empty area where the vid should be


----------



## Stefan (Dec 5, 2014)

Oops, typo, I meant *blank* space.


----------



## Rocky0701 (Dec 5, 2014)

Yeah. It just says "This plug in is not supported."


----------



## Robert-Y (Dec 5, 2014)

All of these work for me except for the viddler one. I actually do see a black space (a square) for that one


----------



## DeeDubb (Dec 5, 2014)

Admin for over 7 years now... what a legend.


----------



## pjk (Jan 11, 2015)

Stefan said:


> None of these work anymore (using Chrome on Windows 8.1). I only see black space instead of the video, even in these how-to examples. Can that be fixed?


This issue has been fixed. If you have any other issues with videos on mobile or desktop, please let me know.


----------



## Sub1Hour (Jul 1, 2020)

I think that a rule should be added where you can only have 1 thread for all of your videos, I'm seeing a lot of people making a bunch of new threads for every new video and it's taking up unessecary space.


----------



## WarriorCatCuber (Jul 1, 2020)

Sub1Hour said:


> I think that a rule should be added where you can only have 1 thread for all of your videos, I'm seeing a lot of people making a bunch of new threads for every new video and it's taking up unessecary space.


Or maybe this: You can only post videos if you really think that they're something new, and that they DESERVE to be on the forums.


----------



## qwr (Jul 25, 2020)

Is space really an issue? This subforum averages only about 1-3 threads a day which is reasonable for a decently sized forum.


----------

